# Replaced My Biocubes with Fluval Flora tanks



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw the Fluval Ebi and Flora tank setups over boxing week, and decided to replace My Biocube 14G with these units.

Used to Look like this:










Now looks like this:









I opted for a single 48" fixture across the 4 tanks, instead of using the fixtures that came with the tanks kits... at this point not actually using the CO2 setups from the kit... I'll see how the light works out. If I end up getting a higher output light fixture, I will probably use the CO2...

I might end up silconing the corner pieces that support the glass top in place... I can see myself getting quite irritated continually picking them off the floor 

All in all I am quite pleased with these tanks... only mod I did was to put a bead of silicon across the top of the styrofoam background... (Shrimp can get into the most surprising places!!)

Closeups:

































Now.. what to do with my Biocubes...


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good!!! What do you have in the tanks? I see CRS I think. What else?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They look amazing! I was thinking of doing something similar, switching a row of tanks (in my case, different-sized tanks) to a row of Ebis. But your setup looks elegant and professional.

Your first setup, with the Biocubes, was gorgeous, too. What did you do with the Biocubes? Was there any particular reason why you opted to give up the Biocubes (something about the way that they functioned?) or were you just wanting a change?


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the setup....how much do each of the tanks go for?


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Looks good!!! What do you have in the tanks? I see CRS I think. What else?


Hi!

Snowballs & tigers, CRS and Blue Pearls, CBS and cherries... were migrated from the original biocubes.... I was hoping to get greens and yellows for the last tank...


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> They look amazing! I was thinking of doing something similar, switching a row of tanks (in my case, different-sized tanks) to a row of Ebis. But your setup looks elegant and professional.
> 
> Your first setup, with the Biocubes, was gorgeous, too. What did you do with the Biocubes? Was there any particular reason why you opted to give up the Biocubes (something about the way that they functioned?) or were you just wanting a change?


I haven't figured out what I will do with the cubes... Ultimately, the biocubes were overkill for keeping freshwater shrimp. Fun to setup and mod for shrimp... but in the long run was not practical...


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> I like the setup....how much do each of the tanks go for?


I was all set to pick them up for $149.00/per ... but thanks to a post by _TiDy_ ... I ended up getting them from Pet Boutique for 129.00.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh! you are the one who cleaned up shop at Pet Boutique!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet setup, and one way to keep distinct species apart with minimal footprint.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love seeing everyone's Ebi's and Floras. Nicely done. 

Where did you get the driftwood pieces from?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

*2 Week Update*

Just over 2 weeks after the tanks were setup I thought I would update the pictures (sorry iphone)...

Here are the original 4 tanks... thinks have settled down... Lots of plant growth with this medium, no ferts no CO2. With the T8 bulb... I think I need to crank down my lighting hours as I can see hair algae growing in some of the tanks  .

I do see some of the media breaking down though... but I think it is because the shrimp are picking at it.


































Here is a 5th tank I picked up last week... I am using the light that comes with the Fluval tanks... you can definately see a difference in the light levels.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

they look great!

are the biocubes the same height? the new tanks have such a cleaner sleeker look to it.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Some nice pics John, I would be worried about shrimps making it into the filter tho probably best to put some fine sock of something incase you have babies flying around!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous tanks you got there! =) Really love the driftwood and the setup.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow 5? You are rich


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

If I was.. not anymore 



mysticalnet said:


> Wow 5? You are rich


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Chris...

Yep I had the same concerns... you can see in the pics I actually inserted a fine sponge on the inside of the intake rather than a sock on the outside. (usually this is an open space...).



tang daddy said:


> Some nice pics John, I would be worried about shrimps making it into the filter tho probably best to put some fine sock of something incase you have babies flying around!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking set up.


----------

